

Ruby help on Jailbroken iOS - viper1092

I'm having issues with Ruby on iOS. Any gem command fails. If I try to gem update:<p>mobile$ gem update<p>Updating installed gems
dyld: lazy symbol binding failed: Symbol not found: __OSSwapInt16 Referenced from: /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/arm-darwin9/socket.bundle
Expected in: flat namespace<p>dyld: Symbol not found: __OSSwapInt16
Referenced from: /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/arm-darwin9/socket.bundle
Expected in: flat namespace<p>Trace/BPT trap: 5<p>What's interesting is ruby -v shows 1.9.2:<p>mobile$ ruby -v<p>ruby 1.9.2p0 (2010-08-18 revision 29036) [arm-darwin9]
Any ideas on how to fix? I've tried removing Ruby package via Cydia and reinstalling but it's the same.
======
astrodust
Stack Overflow, perhaps? This is not the place for that sort of thing.

~~~
viper1092
Thank you for your useless attempt to be a jerk.

If this is not the place for "that sort of thing", why are there various "Ask
HN" type posts a la <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4403897> ?

My apologies for feeding the trolls here, but it seems HN is a hostile and
destructive environment.

~~~
astrodust
Number of "Help me with my Ruby code" posts that get constructive answers on
HN: Zero.

Number of "Help me with my Ruby code" posts that get constructive answers on
Stack Overflow: Nearly All.

There's a place for everything. Don't accuse me of being a jerk for pointing
that out.

The kind of content that's best suited to Hacker News is something that has
general appeal to people in the development, start-up, or general technical
scene. Your specific problem, no matter how important it is to you personally,
is not that sort of thing.

Stack Overflow is specifically designed to answer these sorts of questions.
Why are you throwing a fit when that's your best option?

